# Kleine Touren in Koblenz (1-3 Stunden)



## eternal-blue (22. November 2009)

Aktuell fahr ich mit meinem Rad nur auf die Arbeit und ab und an nach Mülheim Kärlich ins Industriegebiet.

Ich wohn zwar schon länger in Koblenz, aber wo man hier paar schöne Fahrradtouren machen kann hab ich keine Ahnung (15 Jahre Fußgänger). Von Rhein und Mosel lang fahren mal abgesehen.

Startpunkt solle möglichst die Innenstadt sein und die Tour sollte so 1-3 Stunden dauern, bei 15-20 kmh. Feldweg und Schotterpiste ist ok, nur nichts extremes, mein Bruder muß mit seinem klapprigen Treckingrad auch mitkommen^^

Bin für alle Tips dankbar.

Ah da fällt mir grade ein. Ich fahr öfters nach Neuwied.
Gibts da auch einen Radweg hin?


----------



## hesinde2006 (22. November 2009)

Wenn de im Mülheim vorbei kommst nimm mich mit ?
Wenns nicht so stark regnet wollt ich morgen in Koblenz biken, wenn Interesse dann PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (25. November 2009)

eternal-blue schrieb:


> Aktuell fahr ich mit meinem Rad nur auf die Arbeit und ab und an nach Mülheim Kärlich ins Industriegebiet.
> 
> Ich wohn zwar schon länger in Koblenz, aber wo man hier paar schöne Fahrradtouren machen kann hab ich keine Ahnung (15 Jahre Fußgänger). Von Rhein und Mosel lang fahren mal abgesehen.
> 
> ...



Wohne noch nicht ewig in Koblenz, aber den Stadtwald kann ich dir ans Herz legen ... schön zum Funkturm hoch, Aussicht geniessen und kreuz und quer über die gut ausgeschilderten Waldwege. Würde dich auch mal mitnehmen, nur müsstest du dann auch Trails runter


----------



## hesinde2006 (25. November 2009)

Na Brook, ob du als Downhiller der geeignete Bikepartner für eternal-blue bist! ich glaub ja eher nicht.
Aber der TE könnte sich ruhig mal wieder hier sehn lassen.


----------



## dummundhilflos (13. Januar 2010)

Hi,nach Neuwied würd ich Dir empfehlen bis Bendorf linke Rheinseite in St,Sebastian rüber über die Brücke nach Bendorf und am Rhein entlang nach Neuwied.und zurück in Neuwied über die Brücke und am Rhein entlang.Was auch schön ist,ist an der Lahn entlang.Mit dem Zug nach Bad Ems z.B. und dann zurück radeln.
Wie oben schon geschrieben Stadtwald...Remstecken usw...
Rheinhöhenweg ist teilweise auch schön fahrbar.


----------

